# Aspenwood/Curly Spin pups, Boston



## kateadam7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone have a pup or adult cockapoo that they got from the above breeder?

Any comments appreciated - we are considering getting our pup from there.

thanks

Katy


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

We got Lucca from Aspenwood in July and are so pleased we did, despite the 450 mile round trip!! I did heaps of research before committing and had loads of chats with Jane who was most reassuring. She kept in regular contact and was great with photos, advice etc. Lucca is just perfect (most of the time!!) - he is very friendly, outgoing and confident. He is known by all the dog walkers at our local park & is always being complimented on his looks and his behaviour. He is cream with apricot & has a scruffy coat, rather than curly; so handsome! I unreservedly recommend Aspenwood - what puppy are you considering??


----------

